# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بچه ها دو دلم خواهشن کمک.....!!!

## hamid_MhD

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟!!
والا امروز داشتم کد رشته ها رو میچیدم واسه خودم بعد یهو بعد فیزیو اومدم پرستاری بزنم که دودل شدم ایا پرستاری بزم یا کار درمانی بزنم!
اصن اعصابمو خورد کرده این موضوع .به کاردرمانی علاقه دارم اصن کمک کردن رو دوس دارم قشر معلول رو دوس دارم و کارشو دوس دارم ولی نمیدونم  برم این رشته مثلا مثه پرستاری کارش تضمینه یا نیس!؟ایا مطب بزنم میشه به موفقیت رسید یا نه؟!اشباع نیست؟!
خواهشن یکی که میدونه و مطلع هستش کمک کنه ممنون! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## dorsa20

علاقه حرف اولو میزنه

----------


## narges75

سلام.ببین منم یکی از اونام که دوسم داری :Yahoo (16): به نظر من کاردرمانی تازه توی جامعه ما داره راه میوفته و آینده خوبی داره ولی باز خود دانی عزیزدلم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> علاقه حرف اولو میزنه


علاقه دارم به شرطی که کارم باشه ابجی؟!نه؟!
من مشکلی با کارش ندارم چون قشری که با کاردرمان ها سر کار دارن رو دوس دارم.
فقط نمیدونم میشه به جایی رسید از طریق این رشته یا نه!

----------


## ali1st

فکر نکنم کارش تضمینی باشه هشت روز وقت دارید همین فردا برید در یک مرکز کار درمانی با یک کیلو بستنی سنتی البته وقتی که بیکارن مثل وقتای نماز یا شیفت و باهاشون مشورت کن  فکر کنم پرستاریو رو هوا میزنن

----------


## hamid_MhD

> سلام.ببین منم یکی از اونام که دوسم داریبه نظر من کاردرمانی تازه توی جامعه ما داره راه میوفته و آینده خوبی داره ولی باز خود دانی عزیزدلم


خخخخخخ چه خووب اجی.واقعن اینو حرفو از ته دلم گفتم.یه حسه خاصی نسبت به این قشر جامعه دارم.و از کمک کردم بهشون لذت میبرم.
ینی میگی بعد فیزیو بزنم کار؟!

----------


## ali1st

البته نه پرستاری و نه کار درمانی جای رشد علمی آنچنانی مثل مهندسی ها و یا زیست و شیمی نداره مثلا شما وقتی برید دکتری پرستاری هم که بگیرید  میشید سر پرستار و لی در شیمی تفاوت لیسانس با دکتری زمین تا آسمونه البته پرستاری حقوق یک شیفتش فک کنم حدود یک و هفتصد باشه و رادیولوژی هم خوبه و پر درامد تر

----------


## hamid_MhD

> فکر نکنم کارش تضمینی باشه هشت روز وقت دارید همین فردا برید در یک مرکز کار درمانی با یک کیلو بستنی سنتی البته وقتی که بیکارن مثل وقتای نماز یا شیفت و باهاشون مشورت کن  فکر کنم پرستاریو رو هوا میزنن


والا دقیقا رفتم که تو شهر ما کلا یدونست اونم وضعش خوبه.شهر ما زیاد بزرگ نیس .شهرستانه.الان من اگ برم باید برم تهران یا قزوین یا کرج.اونم اگ بشه.

----------


## hamid_MhD

> البته نه پرستاری و نه کار درمانی جای رشد علمی آنچنانی مثل مهندسی ها و یا زیست و شیمی نداره مثلا شما وقتی برید دکتری پرستاری هم که بگیرید  میشید سر پرستار و لی در شیمی تفاوت لیسانس با دکتری زمین تا آسمونه البته پرستاری حقوق یک شیفتش فک کنم حدود یک و هفتصد باشه و رادیولوژی هم خوبه و پر درامد تر


پرستاری اگه سر پرستار بشی ماهی 7 یا 8 تومن داری.
ولی کار حق مطب داری و کد نظام داری .

----------


## ali1st

نه منظورم رشد علمی آنچنانی بود نه حقوق حقوق که واضحه زیاد میشه

----------


## hamid_MhD

> نه منظورم رشد علمی آنچنانی بود نه حقوق حقوق که واضحه زیاد میشه


دادا رشد علمی واسه اونوره اینجا پول حرفه اولو میزنه.
وگرنه رشد علمی رو بخوام در نظر بگیرم باید برم رشته هایه علوم پایه که تو ایران هیچیه.دیدم ک میگم

----------


## After4Ever

به عنوان کسی که زیاد با کار و درمان سر کار داره بهت میگنم شک نکن کاردرمانی بهتره

----------


## ali1st

عزیزم شما الانتو نبین به زمانی فکر کن که بخوای بری اونور بعدشم من نخواستم پرستاری رو بکوبم فقط در مقایسه گفتم کارش خوبه ولی مشکلش اینه که توی کارشناسی بهت میگن پرستار ارشد میگن پرستار دکتری هم میگن پرستار اگر نه مگه من خولم به کسی که پرستاری میاره بگم برو بیوتکنولوژی در این حد میفهمم فقط خواستم کامل بازش کنک

----------


## Full Professor

پرستاری برو کار بهتر گیر میاد

----------


## hamid_MhD

> عزیزم شما الانتو نبین به زمانی فکر کن که بخوای بری اونور بعدشم من نخواستم پرستاری رو بکوبم فقط در مقایسه گفتم کارش خوبه ولی مشکلش اینه که توی کارشناسی بهت میگن پرستار ارشد میگن پرستار دکتری هم میگن پرستار اگر نه مگه من خولم به کسی که پرستاری میاره بگم برو بیوتکنولوژی در این حد میفهمم فقط خواستم کامل بازش کنک


درست میگی داداشم باهات موفقم.
حالا به نظر شما چه کنم؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

> پرستاری برو کار بهتر گیر میاد


ینی کاردرمانی واسش کار نیست؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

> به عنوان کسی که زیاد با کار و درمان سر کار داره بهت میگنم شک نکن کاردرمانی بهتره


 میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدی؟ممنون میشم

----------


## ali1st

شرمنده من سواد انتخاب رشته ندارم دل و جیگر انتخاب یا پیشنهاد به بقیه هم ندارم میخای یه مورچه بزار ببین میره سمت کدوم یا یک اختاپوس مثل جامجهانی

----------


## hamid_MhD

> شرمنده من سواد انتخاب رشته ندارم دل و جیگر انتخاب یا پیشنهاد به بقیه هم ندارم میخای یه مورچه بزار ببین میره سمت کدوم یا یک اختاپوس مثل جامجهانی


خخخخخ باشه عزیییزممم.مرسی که بازم توجه کردی به مشکلم ممنووونمم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## varesh

بحث علاقه و پیشرفت جداس من دخالتی نمیکنم
فقط درباره بازار کار نظرمو میگم ک خب  پرستاری بازار کار  تضمین شده و حقوق خیلی بهتری داره
شما ک انقدر به معلولین و اون فضای کاری علاقه داری با پرستاری هم میتونی کمکشون کنی

----------


## hamid_MhD

> بحث علاقه و پیشرفت جداس من دخالتی نمیکنم
> فقط درباره بازار کار نظرمو میگم ک خب  پرستاری بازار کار  تضمین شده و حقوق خیلی بهتری داره
> شما ک انقدر به معلولین و اون فضای کاری علاقه داری با پرستاری هم میتونی کمکشون کنی


درسته عزیز باهات موافقم.پس ینی بعد فیزیو پرستاری بزنم و کارو اخر بزنم؟!
من انتخابم فیزیو پرستاری و اتاق عمل هستش.و حالا اگ کار هم بهش اضاف کنم.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> درسته عزیز باهات موافقم.پس ینی بعد فیزیو پرستاری بزنم و کارو اخر بزنم؟!
> من انتخابم فیزیو پرستاری و اتاق عمل هستش.و حالا اگ کار هم بهش اضاف کنم.


بعد فیزیو پرستاری رو بزن بعد پرستاری هم هوشبری یا کاردرمانی رو بزار...

پرستاری از لحاظ بازار کار و درامد و جای پیشرفت و تنوع کاری بیشتر بهتره...

----------


## hamid_MhD

> بعد فیزیو پرستاری رو بزن بعد پرستاری هم هوشبری یا کاردرمانی رو بزار...
> 
> پرستاری از لحاظ بازار کار و درامد و جای پیشرفت و تنوع کاری بیشتر بهتره...


اوکی دادا حسین .فقط هوشبری الان اوضاعش خوبه؟!اخه با یه هووشبر صحبت میکردم گفت مثلا اگه یه بیمارستان 10 تا پرستار میکیره 3 یا 4 تا اتاق و 1 دونه هوشبر.درسته میگه؟!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> اوکی دادا حسین .فقط هوشبری الان اوضاعش خوبه؟!اخه با یه هووشبر صحبت میکردم گفت مثلا اگه یه بیمارستان 10 تا پرستار میکیره 3 یا 4 تا اتاق و 1 دونه هوشبر.درسته میگه؟!


درسته-بستگی به بیمارستان و شهرش هم داره...
نسبت به پرستاری درامد و بازار کارش کمتره
ارشد نداره-حیطه ی کاری محدودی داره ولی کارش میتونه از پرستاری سبک تر باشه...

----------


## hamid_MhD

> درسته-بستگی به بیمارستان و شهرش هم داره...
> نسبت به پرستاری درامد و بازار کارش کمتره
> ارشد نداره-حیطه ی کاری محدودی داره ولی کارش میتونه از پرستاری سبک تر باشه...


درسته دادا.اتاق چی؟!خوب نیس؟با پرسنلش صحبت میکردم میگف اول پرستاری بعد اتاق.
الان تذتیبی که شما گفتی شد این
فیزیو پرستاری کار هوشبری اتاق درسته؟!

----------


## nalisa

از نظر بازار کار فک کنم پرستاری بهتره
ولی تنها چیزی که مهمه علاقس.من لیسانس کامپیوتر دارم ولی علاقه خاصی به مامایی دارم  حالا امسال کنکور دادم ولی رتبم افتضاح بود حالا از امروز باز نشستم درس بخونم چون واقعا عاشق مامایم

----------


## After4Ever

> میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدی؟ممنون میشم


قبلا گفتم مادرم مدیره مرکز توانبخشیه....
2 3 تا پرسنل زیر دستش کاردرمان هستن
درامدشون 4 5 تومنه
بیشترم هست
ولی خب کار می کننا! انصافا در وزارت بهداشت به نظرم دو تا رشته هست که به نظرم نونشون حلاله....
این که کاردرمانی درامدش بیشتر از پرستاریه اصلا شکی نیست تعرفه هاش رو نگاه کن! می دونی یک ساعت خصوصیش چقدره@ بعدش کلا چقدر ظرفیت داره مگه! یک دهم پرستاری هست؟؟؟

به نظرم شما فقط برو یک مرکز توانبخشی یک روز پیش یک کاردرمان بمون ببین واقعا روحیه داری با معلول کار کنی کارش روحیه می خواد  :Yahoo (101):  یک ذره هم نیروی بدنی می خواد....

----------


## narges75

> خخخخخخ چه خووب اجی.واقعن اینو حرفو از ته دلم گفتم.یه حسه خاصی نسبت به این قشر جامعه دارم.و از کمک کردم بهشون لذت میبرم.
> ینی میگی بعد فیزیو بزنم کار؟!


آره حتما بزن.شاید الان به اندازه بقیه رشته ها پرکاربرد نباشه ولی چندساله دیگه صد در صد جز بهتریناست

----------


## hamid_MhD

> آره حتما بزن.شاید الان به اندازه بقیه رشته ها پرکاربرد نباشه ولی چندساله دیگه صد در صد جز بهتریناست


درسته اجیی.

----------


## hamid_MhD

> قبلا گفتم مادرم مدیره مرکز توانبخشیه....
> 2 3 تا پرسنل زیر دستش کاردرمان هستن
> درامدشون 4 5 تومنه
> بیشترم هست
> ولی خب کار می کننا! انصافا در وزارت بهداشت به نظرم دو تا رشته هست که به نظرم نونشون حلاله....
> این که کاردرمانی درامدش بیشتر از پرستاریه اصلا شکی نیست تعرفه هاش رو نگاه کن! می دونی یک ساعت خصوصیش چقدره@ بعدش کلا چقدر ظرفیت داره مگه! یک دهم پرستاری هست؟؟؟
> 
> به نظرم شما فقط برو یک مرکز توانبخشی یک روز پیش یک کاردرمان بمون ببین واقعا روحیه داری با معلول کار کنی کارش روحیه می خواد  یک ذره هم نیروی بدنی می خواد....


بله درسته.پس طبقه حرفه شما باید برم یه مرکز توانبخشی شهرمون.
درسته شرایطه کار از هر لحاظ ایده ال تر از پرستاریه.
ممنون بابت راهنمایی

----------

